# life in south Australia



## livefree

hi i am applying for visa 190 to go to south Australia as a pharmacist

can anyone please tell me about life there in Adelaide.....

how much is rent
or if i want to buy a house then for how much
cost of living..."food clothes essentials .....etc"
how much does it costs to own a car "how much are cars"

any information can help.......

thanks in advance


----------



## karthik198500

rents are bit high in Sydney


----------



## syd

Just spent 2 months in Adelaide with my SO. We spent on average $120-200 per week at supermarket for just the two of us. We didn't dine out much so cooked 98% of the time.


----------



## vishesh

Thats good piece of info. I am also looking to move to Adelaide. Can anyone throw more light on expenses on weekly basis? What are the expenses on and how much? So according one can calculate monthly expenditure for a couple?


----------



## vishesh

Any advise here please?


----------



## vishesh

Any one, any thoughts?


----------



## microbiologistvarun

Hi everyone can you people help me to know cost of living in adelaide we are family of 3. Kid is 2 years old, we do not drink or smoke and normal outins. We will be moving to adelaide soon.
Please help thank you


----------

